# h20 2010 hotel



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

Just wondering what hotel most of you guys on air are staying at? :beer:
couple avants at 42nd Street & Coastal Highway


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

caymen suites


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

64th street is bagged lol
we are staying at the ocean scape

teebo, yo
*image not released until brokedown*

nevmed69









me









the fuzzy one









insert clever name









goshgengstout


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

blue bags said:


> 64th street is bagged lol
> 
> 
> teebo, yo
> ...


are you guys all cruising down together? i will be heading down from ct/ma on friday at some point. what hotel on 64th you staying at?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

post updated with hotel, but we are driving down late thursday night with like 5 other cars. probably leaving around midnight from southeastern MA


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

more of this car


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

youll see it sunday


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

blue bags said:


> post updated with hotel, but we are driving down late thursday night with like 5 other cars. probably leaving around midnight from southeastern MA



Sweet that's the area I'd be leaving from too... Maybe well leave late Thursday too and avoid any traffic.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

blue bags said:


> youll see it sunday


love the wheels what are they?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> love the wheels what are they?



16x7/8(iirc)

weds albino


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ill be in the seabay on 61st


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

no vtec 4me said:


> ill be in the seabay on 61st


Word, same here. 

I'll be rolling shotgun in a silver B4 Passat, which hopefully is bagged by H2O!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

blue bags said:


> 64th street is bagged lol
> we are staying at the ocean scape


I'll be on 64th as well :thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

^Sexy!!! :beer:


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

^x2!!! what audi wheel is that???


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

It's one of the european OEM winter wheels from the A8's.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ill be at Castle in the Sand


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

still deciding where to stay.


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

I thought you guys were heading earlier Jon. Me & my cousin are leaving either Thursday morning or Thursday afternoon. 
I'm not on air to the op but I'll be on 62nd st & with those Gengtout dudes "bluebags" mentioned.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

i'll be on 67th. Not sure if im bringing the bagged beetle or my new daily.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

my friends and I are staying on 64th street at a townhouse I rented, My bagged MKV jetta will be there, but I'm taking my mk3 which will be bagged over the winter.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

we were gonna go earlier. long story, but we are leaving thursday night sometime


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok cool. I'm sure I'll see you before then but hit me up whenever you guys get there. We'll be there Thursday some time between 3-1030 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

Retromini said:


> I'll be on 64th as well :thumbup:


me too


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

the meridian, 52nd st


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

zrobb3 said:


> the meridian, 52nd st


Baller !


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

Anybody's got idea as of where to stay ? 

I'm looking over cbvacations.com and can't seem to find anything interresting.

Help a bagged homie !!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

check out ocvacations.com as well. Ive booked there in the past


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for the hint, I called them and they told me to call coldwell bankers.... :screwy:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ive booked from both sites, and the listings arent the same on both, so i think they are seperate? i could be wrong idk


----------



## SkIz (Jun 7, 2007)

blue bags said:


> ive booked from both sites, and the listings arent the same on both, so i think they are seperate? i could be wrong idk


Nevermind, I called coldwell and they had a cancelation for Adagio 514 on 59th street right in front of the seacrets.

See you there guys !!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

bonita beach!!


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

atlantic oceanfront inn on 45th


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ill be at Princess Royale on 91st. Guess im uptown haha


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

Bnana said:


> bonita beach!!


stayed there last year, was fun for one night. then like 5 people were told they couldnt stay there:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

45th and Coastal Hwy. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i really need to book a room somewhere :banghead:


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

yes surr! i just checked the same hotel were staying at and its 40 dollars more now. :screwy:


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 45th and Coastal Hwy. :thumbup:


condo?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

two condos actually. :thumbup:


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

more pics! Esp. of the avants that were mentioned near the OPopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

did you get my email Geoff?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

heres one of them. the other is under construction but should be ready by then.








see you guys there!


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> did you get my email Geoff?


andrew, hey man I did. I just stated my fall semester and could not get time devoted to focusing on the air sus. these past 2 weeks. I will shoot you an email with my contact number so we can get this sorted out. Looking at getting it done hopefully towards december once my semester is over.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool man, just wanted to make sure :beer:


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

much appreciated andrew:thumbup: Before I forget to ask at a later time, if I drive up there from NC it possible to install? Being in college leaves me no with work areas, lifts.... nooooothing so id be SOL once time.

BUMP ftw for more pics opcorn:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

condo on 43rd street, out of 5 cars that coming 4 on bags.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

condo on 70th, last year there were 3 others on bags i hope they r there again this yr :thumbup:


----------

